# PICC line complication



## buckeye56 (Jul 10, 2013)

A child is brought to the emergency room because he has pulled his PICC line part-way out and he is transferred to another facility so the line can be replaced.  What diagnosis code would you give?  First of all, is this simply some kind of "attention to" V-code or does it require a complication code?  And if it is a complication, is it a mechanical complication?  Does mechanical complication only refer to some way in which a device has stopped working, or can it also refer to a dislodgement caused by patient interference?

Thank you so much for any light you can shed.


----------



## Kisalyn (Jul 12, 2013)

What about:

_V58.81 - Fitting and adjustment of vascular catheter_

It includes removal or replacement of catheter.


----------

